
I’m a successful software developer. I often want to hurt myself - somejournaler
https://medium.com/@somejournaler/i-m-a-successful-software-developer-i-often-want-to-hurt-myself-86366c93d8c1
======
staticautomatic
Your fixation on the idea that other people would never guess how you feel
inside indicates that you want very much for them to know. That you've reached
some level of self-awareness and understanding is a good thing. It's a start.
But in reality the only thing worse than your thoughts is being alone with
them (if we don't count acting upon them). Blogging is not a serviceable
substitute for talk therapy; typing is not the same as hearing yourself say it
aloud, nor does it generate any real sense that you're being heard in the way
you want and need. I've been where you are and when I think back on it I can
see clearly that thinking I'd "come to terms with it" was merely another
coping mechanism. The truth is that there is an extremely high probability
that it's possible to get better. Don't stop here.

